# Suing school/work for bullying/harassment



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone ever think of doing this? Has anyone ever heard of someone doing this? 

Bullying is a bigger deal now than it was when I was younger (as far as the amount of medica coverage it gets due to suicides and school shootings).

How likely would it be to win a lawsuit over a school or workplace in which people bullied you and it as a primary factor in you developing SA and other mental illnesses?


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

1,322 views but no responses.

Bump.

Any realistic takes on this?


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

lol probably 0? Besides your topic being extremely vague...i doubt the majority of people on here are lawyers. Why don't you just beat their ***? Give them a little taste of their own medicine and humiliate them in front of everyone.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

If I was a parent and my own kid was getting punched, I would talk to the parents of the kid who's bullying my kid. If the parents don't do anything about it, then I tell the principal and if that doesn't work, I pull my kid out of school and suggest for him/her to be home schooled. I don't have a problem at all with kids being home schooled, but I would like for my kid to interact with other kids so that he/she won't have social problems. Maybe join painting class or a music class. This is way better than having my kid being bullied at school for the whole day. I would love to suggest karate class as well. Helps kids build confidence knowing they will be capable of defending themselves. I think suing a school or company is a good decision if nothing is being done about bullying/harassment. We can never change how people treat each other, but we can defend our kid. I wouldn't have any problems telling off a punk who's harming my child.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Farideh said:


> If I was a parent and my own kid was getting punched, I would talk to the parents of the kid who's bullying my kid. If the parents don't do anything about it, then I tell the principal and if that doesn't work, I pull my kid out of school and suggest for him/her to be home schooled. I don't have a problem at all with kids being home schooled, but I would like for my kid to interact with other kids so that he/she won't have social problems. Maybe join painting class or a music class. This is way better than having my kid being bullied at school for the whole day. I would love to suggest karate class as well. Helps kids build confidence knowing they will be capable of defending themselves. I think suing a school or company is a good decision if nothing is being done about bullying/harassment. We can never change how people treat each other, but we can defend our kid. I wouldn't have any problems telling off a punk who's harming my child.


lol THAT wouldn't work.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's a case where teach raped a kid and the school got sued:

http://www.thedenverchannel.com/new...r-richard-johnson-convicted-of-sexual-assault

Here's a case where a the family of a girl who killer herself is suing:

http://www.newschannel6now.com/stor...l-death-unrelenting-bullying-in-girls-suicide

Here's one from NJ:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/03/18/new-jersey-student-sues-school-bullying_n_2901661.html

In my school the worst bullies were the TEACHERS. They told lots of us that we were going to end up in prison. All I did was throw a few snowballs and skip a couple of study halls and suddenly I was on the school to prison track. Sexual harassment was common by teachers. An english teacher used to call a girl in class B squared because of her boobs. I later found out the Principal was having sex with a student.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

naes said:


> lol THAT wouldn't work.


His answer was more mature than your suggestion of stooping to the bully's level and punching the **** out of them. When you get the police or any law enforcement involved, it does work. The bully no longer has any jurisdiction over the person and any further involvement can result in a case being developed against the said bully. Bruises from physical punishment can heal but police records and background checks can be with you for a lifetime.Every time that person gets a job, it will show any offenses or charges against them. Beating up does nothing but make you just like the bully, non-violent behavior and working with the law does more.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

meepie said:


> His answer was more mature than your suggestion of stooping to the bully's level and punching the **** out of them. When you get the police or any law enforcement involved, it does work. The bully no longer has any jurisdiction over the person and any further involvement can result in a case being developed against the said bully. Bruises from physical punishment can heal but police records and background checks can be with you for a lifetime.Every time that person gets a job, it will show any offenses or charges against them. Beating up does nothing but make you just like the bully, non-violent behavior and working with the law does more.


K tell me how it works for you. I'd rather resort to the thing that has worked for millions of years though. Crying to other people ain't guna do **** cuz THEY DON'T CARE.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

naes said:


> K tell me how it works for you. I'd rather resort to the thing that has worked for millions of years though. Crying to other people ain't guna do **** cuz THEY DON'T CARE.


 Haha getting violent will only get YOU in trouble. Do you want me to punch someone elses kid? I'm the one who would end up in prison. Not the bully. This thread is about seeking justice towards bullies. Either you're confused or you're venting from a really bad day. Violence is not always the answer. You need to understand that. Maybe you won't unless you end up in a near death experience, but as for now, you're going to hold on to this ignorant advice of yours.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Farideh said:


> Haha getting violent will only get YOU in trouble. Do you want me to punch someone elses kid? I'm the one who would end up in prison. Not the bully. This thread is about seeking justice towards bullies. Either you're confused or you're venting from a really bad day. Violence is not always the answer. You need to understand that. Maybe you won't unless you end up in a near death experience, but as for now, you're going to hold on to this ignorant advice of yours.


Nawh i wouldn't suggest you punch someone else's kid, i'd suggest you tell your kid to do it. Use common sense.

P.S. obviously violence isn't always the answer, but in regards to bullies it happens to be a good solution most of the time.

Anyways you're talking like a mom, let your wife tell your son not to fight. Be a man.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

naes said:


> Nawh i wouldn't suggest you punch someone else's kid, i'd suggest you tell your kid to do it. Use common sense.
> 
> P.S. obviously violence isn't always the answer, but in regards to bullies it happens to be a good solution most of the time.
> 
> Anyways you're talking like a mom, let your wife tell your son not to fight. Be a man.


 lmao your comments are a ****ing joke. I am not going to advise my kid to put himself in a situation that can get him killed. In case you don't know which obviously you don't, many kids who fought back ended up getting killed comparing to those who didn't. They just went through high school suffering until they graduated. I'm not speaking like a mother. You're just a sexist jerk who sucks at giving advice. You don't even know if you're capable enough to defend yourself from someone who plans on harming you. You believe you can win a fight against anyone. You fight back, the bully's aggression will increase and he/she may end up killing you. The only safe option is getting out of a dangerous environment instead of putting your life at risk. Just because I don't have an anger problem like you, that doesn't make me weak. Get your head out of the gutter and realize the advice you're giving out.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Farideh said:


> lmao your comments are a ****ing joke. I am not going to advise my kid to put himself in a situation that can get him killed. In case you don't know which obviously you don't, many kids who fought back ended up getting killed comparing to those who didn't. They just went through high school suffering until they graduated. I'm not speaking like a mother. You're just a sexist jerk who sucks at giving advice. You don't even know if you're capable enough to defend yourself from someone who plans on harming you. You believe you can win a fight against anyone. You fight back, the bully's aggression will increase and he/she may end up killing you. The only safe option is getting out of a dangerous environment instead of putting your life at risk. Just because I don't have an anger problem like you, that doesn't make me weak. Get your head out of the gutter and realize the advice you're giving out.


Ok mom. Obviously real life makes you upset, continue living in your fairy tale world.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

naes said:


> Ok mom. Obviously real life makes you upset, continue living in your fairy tale world.


 You just mentioned that sometimes it's good to fight back. I would love to read what advice you have for those who are not physically capable of taking down a bully, which is more often the case. That is why bullies choose WEAK targets. Pulling a kid out of a dangerous environment is what I mentioned in my first post which you disagreed on. Justify it however you want because you obviously don't have anything intelligent to type.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

Farideh said:


> You just mentioned that sometimes it's good to fight back. I would love to read what advice you have for those who are not physically capable of taking down a bully, which is more often the case. That is why bullies choose WEAK targets. Pulling a kid out of a dangerous environment is what I mentioned in my first post which you disagreed on. Justify it however you want because you obviously don't have anything intelligent to type.


K keep being mad for no reason. Obviously you have problems.


----------



## pinkkawaii (Oct 23, 2015)

I wish! In the first grade this boy uppercutted me and made my mouth bleed. The school did nothing and my mom transferred me to another school. I would love to sue them!!


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

naes said:


> K keep being mad for no reason. Obviously you have problems.


 I'm not mad at you. I'm pointing out the fact that you're the one who's lacking common sense. Just because I'm stating my opinion, that doesn't mean that I'm mad at you.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

Can we keep this thread free of conflicts from now on. If you find a post rude report it.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

If you're a kid in school you can just make a sad youtube video explaining your troubles and then everyone will give you sympathy and attention. It seems like there's not much you can do about it if you're an adult. People usually just tell you to man up/get a thicker skin. If anyone has any stories about adults successfully suing their work place over bullying, I'd be curious to hear them.


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

meepie said:


> His answer was more mature than your suggestion of stooping to the bully's level and punching the **** out of them. When you get the police or any law enforcement involved, it does work. The bully no longer has any jurisdiction over the person and any further involvement can result in a case being developed against the said bully. Bruises from physical punishment can heal but police records and background checks can be with you for a lifetime.Every time that person gets a job, it will show any offenses or charges against them. Beating up does nothing but make you just like the bully, non-violent behavior and working with the law does more.


What you say has some validity, meep, but it is not absolute. There are lots of situations daily and throughout history where law and justice fails. I'd go so far to say it fails more often than it succeeds, but I currently have a pessimistic outlook on things.


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

Farideh said:


> In case you don't know which obviously you don't, many kids who fought back ended up getting killed comparing to those who didn't.


Can you cite a specific example? I know kids commit suicide from bullying, and I've heard extreme stories where a group of kids take the bullying so far they end up murdering the victim. But I'm interested in an example where the victim fought back and got killed? Like in the middle of a fight?

Standing up for yourself can sometimes escalate things though, yes, you are correct. I know from experience. Sometimes a person just has that advantage or edge over you and there's nothing you can do but remove yourself from the situation.

So violence is not always the answer.


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

I suppose the only way to bring any evidence to light about having been bullied or harassed would be to get willing witnesses to testify. 

You could also bring medical records to tie it into the development of mental illness.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

pinkkawaii said:


> I wish! In the first grade this boy uppercutted me and made my mouth bleed. The school did nothing and my mom transferred me to another school. I would love to sue them!!


He must have liked you.


----------



## pinkkawaii (Oct 23, 2015)

naes said:


> He must have liked you.


Lol well I hope he has found a better way to express his feelings by now


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

pinkkawaii said:


> Lol well I hope he has found a better way to express his feelings by now


Probably not lmao. Once an abuser always an abuser!


----------



## pinkkawaii (Oct 23, 2015)

naes said:


> Probably not lmao. Once an abuser always an abuser!


Right. Early signs of a wife beater


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

pinkkawaii said:


> Right. Early signs of a wife beater


But ur not his wife so cheer up


----------



## pinkkawaii (Oct 23, 2015)

naes said:


> But ur not his wife so cheer up


Thank God for that, I probably wouldn't have anymore teeth!


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

pinkkawaii said:


> Thank God for that, I probably wouldn't have anymore teeth!


I didn't know potatoes had teeth :um


----------



## jaymoon (Dec 18, 2015)

I was once in your situation where I work in a customer service and work with first class ***** holes. Customers were rude and coworkers were bullies and unsupportive. But there were regular customers and a few coworkers who were supportive of me. In the end I became tough and grew some balls. I humiliate them back in front of other people in the most sarcastic way and in the end I gained respect. Still, Im the old me with social phobia and fear but I know when to use my acquired skill to cope in heated situation.


----------



## pinkkawaii (Oct 23, 2015)

naes said:


> I didn't know potatoes had teeth :um


Well now you know


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

pinkkawaii said:


> Well now you know


You don't bite do you.. ?


----------



## WanderingSoul (Apr 22, 2012)

jaymoon said:


> I was once in your situation where I work in a customer service and work with first class ***** holes. Customers were rude and coworkers were bullies and unsupportive. But there were regular customers and a few coworkers who were supportive of me. In the end I became tough and grew some balls. I humiliate them back in front of other people in the most sarcastic way and in the end I gained respect. Still, Im the old me with social phobia and fear but I know when to use my acquired skill to cope in heated situation.


Yeah, I could have done that as well. Except I have OCD as well, and for years have had this nagging obsession with being "not perfect" and in a sense sabotaging myself. So during certain conflicts I wouldn't allow myself to stand up for myself. Because I had an obsession with not being perfect, so I had to keep myself weak.

Probably doesn't make sense unless you have full blown OCD like I do, but it was hell.


----------



## pinkkawaii (Oct 23, 2015)

naes said:


> You don't bite do you.. ?


Why yes I do! You can tell by the aggressive look on my face.


----------



## naes (Nov 1, 2013)

pinkkawaii said:


> Why yes I do! You can tell by the aggressive look on my face.


I'm scared now :cry


----------



## pinkkawaii (Oct 23, 2015)

naes said:


> pinkkawaii said:
> 
> 
> > Why yes I do! You can tell by the aggressive look on my face.
> ...


Great, I did my job. Be very afraid of this Kawaii Potatoe!


----------

